# Java Servlet Content Type



## Sekundentakt (2. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines "Problem" mit meinem Servlet.

An sich läuft soweit alles wie erwartet.
Ich kann meine Applikation ansteuern und erhalte auch das richtige Resultat zurück.

Das Problem: Ich downloade das Resultat.
Ich möchte es aber im Browserfenster anzeigen und nicht herunterladen.

Im Moment mache ich das so:


```
response.setContentType("text/x-json;charset=UTF-8");
				PrintWriter writer = response.getWriter();
				writer.println("test");
```

Ob an Stelle von "test" nun ein echter JSON-String steht, oder nicht, macht dabei keinen Unterschied.

Erst wenn ich den Content-Type entferne, wird das Ergebnis im Browser dargestellt. 

Ich hab' über die einschlägigen Suchmaschinen nichts weiter dazu gefunden - daher mal die naive Frage: "Muss das so?" und wenn nein, wie dann?

Danke!


----------



## Java-Freak (2. Aug 2010)

das gehört eindeutig hier hin
=> @mods bitte verschieben


----------



## maki (2. Aug 2010)

*verschoben*



> Ich kann meine Applikation ansteuern und erhalte auch das richtige Resultat zurück.


Kann das der Browser denn?


----------



## Sekundentakt (2. Aug 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> *verschoben*
> 
> 
> Kann das der Browser denn?



Ich gehe davon aus, das Firefox das beherrscht. Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, er könne das nicht.

EDIT: Wenn der Content-Type text/javascript lautet, tritt das "Problem" nicht auf.


----------

